# Hammock Sleeping?



## JellyBeann

What exactly is it, other than the obvious, but can someone explain it to me in stupid persons language. I am quite interested for my next bubs...


----------



## Sam292

https://www.amby.co.uk/

Would definitely recommend it, I had to move ds out of his last night as he is getting to big for it but he is very big for his age. We loved it and he has always slept amazingly in it! Am definitely keeping it for the next one! xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks hun, it was actually your sig that got me thinking about it haha!


----------



## Eala

We used a hammock for the first 9 or 10 months with Roo. Only reason we moved her out of it was that she started wanting to turn over, and when she had a night in her cotbed, she slept on her front (and has done ever after!). I'd highly recommend the Amby, without any hesitation. I'm sure it contributed to how well Roo slept, from the day we brought her home from the hospital.


----------



## mandarhino

I had (have) an Amby. My daughter hated it and refused to sleep in it. Gah! I so wanted it to work. 

Probably wouldn't have gotten a huge amount of use out of it anyways as she started rolling quite young.


----------



## kria

A hammock is probably the oldest tool used to cradle a baby. This is very common in countries like India and is used till date by millions of mothers. Infact, here it is quite rare for babies to sleep in cribs or cots or cotbeds. Babies sleep in hammocks for about a year and are then co-slept with mom or live in nans after that.

A hammock (called a jooli/thooli) provides the ideal environment for a baby to sleep during its initial months. It is usually created using an old yet strong saree tied to a hook on the ceiling (similar to ones that hold a ceiling fan) or a tree branch in the garden for cooler evenings. The width of the hammock can be changed by simply folding the saree as required and can be increased as baby grows. It provides babies with the correct bounce (up and down) due to the slight elasticity of the saree and a good forward and backward rocking motion that always puts the baby to sleep. It is also snug and makes the baby feel very secure. It is quite unfortunate that we cannot suspend a hammock from the ceiling here but rather fix them using supports from the ground. 

Just attached a couple of links for you to see how this works!

https://deponti.livejournal.com/785114.html

https://deponti.livejournal.com/530258.html


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> I had (have) an Amby. My daughter hated it and refused to sleep in it. Gah! I so wanted it to work.
> 
> Probably wouldn't have gotten a huge amount of use out of it anyways as she started rolling quite young.


I bought one when I was pregnant and loved it- I couldn't wait to see a baby sleeping in it :cloud9: but THEN!!!! I had him and on the first night we were at home I totally freaked out and couldn't put him in it- it was right next to my bed but the way the fabric was, I couldn't see in it to him unless I stood up and looked in it. I was far too anxious and panicked to use the Amby, I wanted him in my bed where I could keep a close eye on him- I think I was still in shock from having a baby unexpectedly early!! A week after we got home we sold the unused Amby and bought an Arms Reach bedside cot, which was the best decision I made for me and K. We loved it so much :)

Like Mandarhino though, since he was rolling like a circus entertainer rapidly by 4 months we wouldn't have got much use out of it anyway!


----------



## Eala

Don't be put off by babies rolling early though. Even when Roo could roll easily on the floor, there was no way she could do it in the Amby. There isn't really the support to do it. The way it cradles them, the most she could do was wriggle about :haha:

Roo would sleep in a travel cot at my Mum's fine, and then still be in the Amby no problems. I guess it'd vary from baby to baby, but I'd still say it's worth a try. We actually got back more than we paid for the Amby, so you shouldn't lose money on it :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks everyone! Ill look into getting one with the next baby!!


----------



## Jetters

I just realised how negative my post was, sorry!!! I do think they are LOVELY and you won't lose any money if you don't get on with it either xx


----------



## Eala

Jetters said:


> I just realised how negative my post was, sorry!!! I do think they are LOVELY and you won't lose any money if you don't get on with it either xx

I didn't read your post as negative, if that helps! Just a couple of people have mentioned rolling, so I thought I'd chip in about how it's really difficult for them to roll in it (though I won't say impossible, because we all know what babies are like :rofl:)


----------

